# Need Online Custom T-Shirt Design Software? Check out our new sponsor Cyberworx, Inc



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

For those members that do custom printing for customers, businesses, organizations.

Do you want to offer the ability for your customers to design their own t-shirt online at your website and have the finished artwork sent to you in a high resolution format?

If so, you should check out our newest forum sponsor, Cyberworx, Inc.The * CyberWorx DLP Online T-Shirt Design Software* allows customers to choose a garment, upload a design (or select from over 25,000 clipart images), type in text and approve proofs. All through the online interface. At the end, the software automatically emails you a 300dpi vector file for printing!

You can get a free 30 day trial of the software on the Cyberworx, Inc website.​If you have a second, drop by and post a quick hello to Paul from Cyberworx in our Member Introductions area 

*THREAD NOTE:* Cyberworx no longer sells the online t-shirt designer software. You can find current discussions about the latest online t-shirt designer software offerings at the following link:
*online t-shirt designer related topics at T-ShirtForums.com*


----------

